# Forza 7 oder Project Cars 2?



## global1986 (9. Januar 2018)

Ich habe die Demos beider Titel ausprobiert und nun hin und hergerissen welches ich nehmen soll und hoffe auch ein paar Anregungen hier von Leuten die die Vollversion ihr eigen nennen oder gespielt haben:

Meine Fragen:


1. Wie unterscheidet sich der Karriere-Modus beider Games? Stimmts dass in PC2 alle Wagen freigeschaltet sind, und in Forza 7 mit Credits nach und nach freigeschaltet werden? Wo liegt dann die Motivation in PC2?

2. Welches Spiel eignet sich besser fürs Gamepad? Ich hab viel widersprüchliches gehört. Manche behaupten gar, ohne Lenkrad nicht spielbar.
3. Welcher Titel hat eurer Meinung nach die abwechslungsreichsten Strecken? Die Anzahl wird ja bei beiden mit Streckenvarianten gepusht.
4. Welcher Titel ist vom Fahrmodell her arcadelastiger? Welcher realistischer?
5. Welcher Titel läuft performanter? Ich zocke auf nem I7-7700HQ, Geforce GTX 1060 Laptop und beide Demos laufen flüssig. Habe aber den Eindruck, dass die Forza 7 Demo gerne mal stottert. Grad beim Menüwechsel. Läuft das Spiel ansonsten rund?
6. Wieviel ist online bei Forza 7 und PC2 los?

Danke für Eure Anregungen!


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Januar 2018)

global1986 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Demos beider Titel ausprobiert und nun hin und hergerissen welches ich nehmen soll und hoffe auch ein paar Anregungen hier von Leuten die die Vollversion ihr eigen nennen oder gespielt haben:
> 
> Meine Fragen:
> 
> ...



An sich sind beide Spiele unterschiedlicher, als es auf den ersten Blick scheint. Kurz zusammengefasst könnte man sagen: Forza ist das digitale Gegenstück zu Top Gear, während Project CARS 2 versucht, echte Rennserien darzustellen.

1. Der Karrieremodus von Forza 7 besteht aus (sehr) vielen kleinen Events, die aus (zumindest zu Anfang) recht kurzen Rennen bestehen, die mit den unterschiedlichsten Fahrzeugen und Fahrzeugklassen gefahren werden können. Man fährt ein Rennen, bekommt Geld, kauft neue Teile für sein Auto oder kauft ein komplett neues Fahrzeug für die nächste Meisterschaft. 
Bei Project CARS 2 werden eher echte Motorsport-Events mit Training, Qualifikation und Rennen mit einstellbarer Länge simuliert. Alle Fahrzeuge sind im Grunde von Anfang an verfügbar, im Karrieremodus kann man sich allerdings, je nach Geschmack von der Kartklasse über verschiedene Tourenwagen und GT-Klassen bis hin zu schnellen Formelfahrzeugen hocharbeiten.

2. Für's Gamepad würde ich auf jeden Fall Forza empfehlen. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass ein Lenkrad in Forza eher schlecht unterstüzt wird, während bei Project CARS 2 eher das Gegenteil der Fall ist.

3. Soweit ich weiß hat Project CARS 2 mehr Strecken, während Forza 7 mehr Fahrzeuge bietet. Genaue Zahlen hab ich aber gerade nicht im Kopf.

4. Project CARS 2 ist deutlich realistischer, als Forza 7, allerdings nicht ganz auf dem Niveau von Hardcore-Simulationen wie Assetto Corsa, rFactor 2 oder RaceRoom. Mit nem Gamepad würde ich allerdings nicht zwingen den Titel mit mehr Realismus nehmen. Mehr Realismus ermöglicht zwar mehr Präzision beim Fahren, fordert aber auch mehr Präzision vom Fahrer und vom Eingabegerät.

5. Forza 7 dürfte etwas höhere Hardwareanforderungen haben. Da du aber ja von beiden schon die Demos getestet hast ... die sollte ein gutes Spiegelbild zur Performance der jeweiligen Vollversion geben.

6. Da Forza 7 eine viel größere Zielgruppe und damit auch Spieler hat, dürfte da auch mehr los sein, als in Project CARS 2. Frage ist da aber natürlich die Qualität des Onlinespiels. Zumindest auf dem PC hat Project CARS 2 da immer noch einige Probleme und Leute, die nur crashen wollen, weil sie nicht fair gewinnen können, gibt es leider in beiden Titeln zuhauf. Aber die gibt es leider in (fast) jedem Rennspiel.

Ne klare Empfehlung kann ich dir nicht geben. Ich persönlich bin von beiden Titeln ein wenig enttäuscht. Forza 7, weil der Lenkradsupport wirklich mies ist und die Kamera sich kaum einstellen lässt, Project CARS 2 weil die KI recht unausgeglichen ist für faire Rennen und es halt immer noch einige ärgerliche Bugs gibt. Im Zweifel würde ich wegen besserer Steuerung mit Gamepad aber eher zu Forza 7 raten, als zu Project CARS 2.

Kurz zusammengefasst: 

Forza 7 = Autoporno mit toller Präsentation und guter Gamepadsteuerung
Project CARS 2 = Motorsportsimulation mit einigen technischen Problemen, vor allem für's Lenkrad optimiert


----------



## global1986 (9. Januar 2018)

Hi  Neawoulf,

danke für dein Feedback. Ich tendiere auch langsam mehr zu Forza 7 (eben wegen dem Gamepad Thema). Frage mich nur ob die KI von Forza 7 wirklich so mies sein soll wie in der Presse gesagt wird?


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Januar 2018)

global1986 schrieb:


> Hi  Neawoulf,
> 
> danke für dein Feedback. Ich tendiere auch langsam mehr zu Forza 7 (eben wegen dem Gamepad Thema). Frage mich nur ob die KI von Forza 7 wirklich so mies sein soll wie in der Presse gesagt wird?



Es ist halt keine Motorsport typische KI, die Platz lässt, eine saubere Linie fährt, jeden Bremspunkt trifft usw.  Ich denke, die Demo zeigt ziemlich gut, wie die KI drauf ist. Soweit ich weiß nutzt die KI in Forza auch aufgezeichnete Rennlinien anderer Spieler (die Entwickler nennen es Drivatar), was erklärt, wieso die teilweise etwas chaotisch fahren und sich so verhalten, als wäre man selbst nicht da. 

Aber als Herausforderung in Top Gear-artigen Challenges funktioniert die KI ganz ok, finde ich. Mit den meisten davon hält man sich halt auch nicht lange auf (und wenn es doch nicht klappt lässt sich jederzeit der Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen), sondern versucht sich so schnell wie möglich in relativ kurzen Rennen von hinten nach vorne durchzuboxen, während man in Project CARS 2 oder anderen motorsportnäheren Simulationen z. B. seine Position aus dem Qualifying hat und sich bei passend eingestellter KI für mehrere Runden oder gar das ganze Rennen mit einem oder zwei Fahrern duellieren kann. 

Die KI in Project CARS 2 ist übrigens auch nicht so sonderlich toll. Gute KI scheint auch extrem schwierig zu programmieren zu sein, denn wirklich gut funktioniert die meiner Meinung nach in keinem aktuellen halbwegs realistischen Rennspiel. Gibt immer wieder Strecken-/Fahrzeugkombinationen, wo man faire, tolle Rennen fahren kann, aber eben auch welche, wo die KI nicht so gut klar kommt und entweder unsauber fährt oder einfach das Balancing nicht stimmt.


----------

